# Flow NXT-FRX



## trey212 (Jan 8, 2011)

this is what i like to hear looking to pick up some flows when i get paid tuesday :thumbsup:


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Maybe NXT-FRX bindings are stiff, nevertheless skilled son of a gun like me can make it softer :laugh:



now i sit and think about where i can get new strap. I bought it 14 months ago so no warranty. And no spare parts in retail. Sad but true.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> Maybe NXT-FRX bindings are stiff, nevertheless skilled son of a gun like me can make it softer :laugh:
> 
> 
> Last thursday in Alps
> ...


My experience with Flow customer service has been excellent. Find their email addy on their web site and send them a nice letter telling how much you love your Flows and how bummed you are to be out of commission; when my high-back cable broke they responded within a few hours and sent me TWO complete cable assemblies. You're not out of luck yet. The addy on their site might be generic. If you don't hear back, pm me and I'll send you the addy of the person who helped me (sorry, not right to publish her addy on a board without her ok).


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> My experience with Flow customer service has been excellent. Find their email addy on their web site and send them a nice letter telling how much you love your Flows and how bummed you are to be out of commission; when my high-back cable broke they responded within a few hours and sent me TWO complete cable assemblies. You're not out of luck yet. The addy on their site might be generic. If you don't hear back, pm me and I'll send you the addy of the person who helped me (sorry, not right to publish her addy on a board without her ok).


Thank you for your feedback. There is one trouble: I am in Moscow now. I already had letter written and sended. No reply.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> Thank you for your feedback. There is one trouble: I am in Moscow now. I already had letter written and sended. No reply.


Ouch...Moscow could be an issue! LOL. I don't know what to tell you. Maybe buy a used pair on e-bay and keep 'em for spare parts? I've found having spare parts on hand is essential with Flows.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> Ouch...Moscow could be an issue! LOL. I don't know what to tell you. Maybe buy a used pair on e-bay and keep 'em for spare parts? I've found having spare parts on hand is essential with Flows.


Do you know how much is NXT-FRX in Moscow? More than $550! And this is the issue, really. :laugh:
However, I can send to them a post address in California, where mother-in-law's schoolmate live.


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

I just had the same problem with one of my flows. Older model NXT-FS from the 08 season. I got them brand new at the end of last year so they are still under warranty. They are going to give me a new pair of what ever ones I choose and I think I am going to try the FRX. Props to thier support on my end...


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> Maybe NXT-FRX bindings are stiff, nevertheless skilled son of a gun like me can make it softer :laugh:
> 
> 
> Last thursday in Alps
> ...


I was just on the phone with the warranty department and talking about this thread. Flow is trying to find your email so they can help you out with this. They have been SUPER helpful with me so hopefully all works out well on your end too!


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Prime320 said:


> I was just on the phone with the warranty department and talking about this thread. Flow is trying to find your email so they can help you out with this. They have been SUPER helpful with me so hopefully all works out well on your end too!


Thank you very much! I don't have a word to express my thanks to you. Flow Warranty Team ask me for address and cellular this morning.


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> Thank you very much! I don't have a word to express my thanks to you. Flow Warranty Team ask me for address and cellular this morning.


No problemo man. Great company!!!


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Prime320 said:


> No problemo man. Great company!!!


Flow FTW!!!

LOVING my M-9s even though I only have one day on'em
Worked amazing right out the gate.
Will update once I hit kickers/rails with them.


----------



## 22826 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, such great customer support and a company that really stands behind their product. I wasn't considering them but now I will put Flow bindings on the top of my list as of now.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi all! Flow informed me that they send me a replacement. I don't know what is it, straps or whole bindings as in Prime320's case. Anyway - Flow don't forget their customers even after warranty period, and it's great! After Flow bindings - only Flow bindings! I had bought used BX/FR board yesterday, and when a replacement will have arrived (I hope I get it before March), I will test it in Siberia or Caucasus.


----------

